# Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !



## schadstoff (14. Juli 2009)

http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/leipzig/aktuell/2009/07/13/harpunen-angriff/auf-riesen-wels.html


So was dämliches, ich kanns einfach nicht nachvollziehen warum auch versuchen normal einen zu Angeln wenns auch so geht ^^ 
#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Zacharias Zander (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Frechheit!!!


----------



## dodo12 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Echt schlimm. Derjenige gehört gehängt ! 
Echt schade, wenn man sowas hört, hoffentlich finden sie den Übeltäter und Bestrafen ihn hart für sein schweres Verbrechen! 
LG. Dominik.


----------



## bobbl (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Echt schlimm. Derjenige gehört gehängt !
> Echt schade, wenn man sowas hört, hoffentlich finden sie den Übeltäter und Bestrafen ihn hart für sein schweres Verbrechen!
> LG. Dominik.



Übertreib es mal nicht.


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

na ja .... er ist gerade erst 14 :m
auf jeden Fall ne Sauerei ! 
schwarze Schafe gibt es aber leider überall


----------



## Ulli3D (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Oder aber, schon mal auf den Kalender geschaut und den Namen der Zeitung? Sommerloch??? Warum gibt es denn kein Bild vom verletzten Wels, wo doch welche gemacht wurden???????


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

na ulli, trotz sommerloch könntest du den blätternpfeil finden und damit das bild.


----------



## Ulli3D (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Asche auf mein Haupt, nicht weitergeblättert aber, ob das wirklich ein Harpunenpfeil war???? 

Und der getroffene Wels ist zu sehen und die anderen nicht mehr? 

Das passt dann zu dem harpunierten Killerzander und nächste Woche kommt dann das schlauchbootfressende Moderlieschen.


----------



## fisherb00n (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Moderlieschen stehen unter Naturschutz...bis man die erwischt, das dauert noch länger als bei den Kormoranen|rolleyes

Sollte das wirklich ein "Wilddieb" gewesen sein dürfte der Wels auch be ihm einmal abbeissen...

Ansonsten gebe ich eh nix auf Meldungen von B**D

Das ist für mich nur eine Klatschzeitung...


----------



## schadstoff (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Das stand nicht nur in der Bild und zudem ist ein Bekannter von mir in dem verein der dieses Gewässer bewirtschaftet und so hab ich es aus erster Hand erfahren !
Also nix Sommerloch 

|wavey:


----------



## JerkerHH (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Leute |uhoh:#d|uhoh:

Das ist die* BILD *!!!!!!!

:v:v:v

oh oh oh ...


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Meine fresse das ist ein Lebewesen wie wir auch und es hat auch ein nervensystem (schmerzen). Das kanns ja wohl nicht sein.


----------



## Squirrelina (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

wenn es keiner gesehen hat wie es passiert ist wie können die sich so sicher sein das es von einer harpune ist????

also für mich sieht das ganz stark nach sommerloch und großen aufschrei ohne wirklichen hintergrund aus....


wenn die taucher dort so besorgt sind um ihre welse frage ich mich warum man die dann an ihren laichgruben beobachten fotografieren muss???siehe auch bissclips.tv.....wenn ich mich um die fische kümmern will störe ich sie doch nciht bei der vermehrung und fortpflanzung oder????dann lass ich die zufrieden und in ruhe....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Genau, ich film dich ja schließlich auch nicht auf der Hütte beim laichen.:m


----------



## Squirrelina (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

|bigeyes:m





Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Genau, ich film dich ja schließlich auch nicht auf der Hütte beim laichen.:m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Regt euch doch nicht so auf!
Klar ist das nicht toll,  so ein angeschossener Wels. 
Aber den Massen an Miniwelsen, die, einmal gefangen, aus Gründen der "Hege" im Busch landen, weint doch auch keiner hinterher.
#c


----------



## Yoshi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Leute |uhoh:#d|uhoh:
> 
> Das ist die* BILD *!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Ähm, was bitte ist so schlimm daran, dass es die "Bild" ist?
Erklär das doch mal genauer.


----------



## paumy (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Ähm, was bitte ist so schlimm daran, dass es die "Bild" ist?
> Erklär das doch mal genauer.




wie soll ich sagen, es ist allgemein bekannt das die Bildzeitung oft Sachverhaltet ein wenig verdreht, überskandalisiert und interlektuell wohl einer der schwächsten Zeitungen in Deutschland ist. z.B. kein Vergleich mit FAZ oder SDZ

wenn man Sie überhaupt Zeitung nennen darf.....


----------



## ernie1973 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Gibt es auf diesem Gewässer denn motorisierten Bootsverkehr???

Also manchmal kann auch die Verletzung durch eine Schiffschraube oder einen Jetski ziemlich ähnlich aussehen!

Für die BILD wäre das natürlich zu unspektakulär!

???

Weiß es jemand???

Ernie


----------



## Yoshi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



paumy schrieb:


> wie soll ich sagen, es ist allgemein bekannt das die Bildzeitung oft Sachverhaltet ein wenig verdreht, überskandalisiert und interlektuell wohl einer der schwächsten Zeitungen in Deutschland ist. z.B. kein Vergleich mit FAZ oder SDZ
> 
> wenn man Sie überhaupt Zeitung nennen darf.....



Hm, vorurteilsfrei ieid ihr (du und ernie) ja nicht gerade....
Wenn es stimmen sollte, wäre das Niveau mancher Threads hier ja nicht viel anders. Eher noch viel schlimmer.....
Na ja, zumindest war es der Zeitung eine Meldung wert und wir haben so davon erfahren. Eine FAZ z.B. hätte über so etwas wohl nicht berichtet......


----------



## senner (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Hm, vorurteilsfrei ieid ihr (du und ernie) ja nicht gerade....



öhm..vorurteile würde ich das nicht nennen..eher tatsachen!


----------



## ernie1973 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Also - vorurteilsfrei bin ich in Sachen BILDzeitung echt nicht - aber manchmal lese ich sie selbst zum Spaß!

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass sie eine der meistgelesenen Zeitungen in unserem Land ist.

Oft ist sie auch informativ, aber sehr viel öfter benutzt sie verkaufsfördernde reißerische Schlagzeilen und stellt vorschnell Behauptungen auf, ohne dabei im Vorfeld journalistisch sauber zu recherchieren - was allerdings sehr bewußt & von knallharten Profis so gemacht wird, um den Absatz zu steigern und die Sensationslust der pot. Leser zu bedienen!

Ich erlaube mir allerdings weiterhin, nicht alles 1 zu 1 zu glauben, nur weil es in der BILD-Zeitung steht! *grins*

Das mache ich aber auch bei der FAZ, obwohl diese journalistisch schon "sauberer" arbeitet, aber genauso Schlagzeilen braucht, wie die BILD - nur auf anderem Niveau und an eine etwas andere Zielgruppe gerichtet!

Ernie

PS:

Lieber Paumy - mit der Verwendung des Wortes "interlektuell" outest Du Dich selbst nicht gerade als "Intellektueller", was vermutlich der Begriff war, den Du uns da mitteilen wolltest!


----------



## ernie1973 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



paumy schrieb:


> wie soll ich sagen, es ist allgemein bekannt das die Bildzeitung oft Sachverhaltet ein wenig verdreht, überskandalisiert und interlektuell wohl einer der schwächsten Zeitungen in Deutschland ist. z.B. kein Vergleich mit FAZ oder SDZ
> 
> wenn man Sie überhaupt Zeitung nennen darf.....



Das schreibt man anders - damit wäre alles zum Intellekt gesagt, oder?

E.

PS:

Weiß nun jemand, ob es dort auf dem Gewässer motorisierte Wasserfahrzeuge gibt, von denen die Verletzung möglicherweise auch stammen könnte?


----------



## Lucius (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Das man die Bildzeitung journalistisch nicht wirklich ernst nehmen kann, wissen wir ja schon aus den 80ern und Günther Wallraff, das dürfte nicht viel mit Vorurteilen zu tun haben....

Ich finde es komisch zu sagen, man soll sich nicht aufregen , es gäbe ja genug Jungwelse...
Da hat jemand den eig. Punkt nicht verstanden, es geht hier nicht um den erhalt einer Population sondern schlichtweg um Tierquälerei....
Und wer sowas aus Spass macht ist in meinen Augen Krank, und das im eig. Sinne, denn hier funktioniert schlichtweg eine moralische Grenze die wir eig. als Teil unseres Ökosystem innehaben sollten, überhaupt nicht.
Da frag Ich mich, was dieser Mensch an Respekt gegenüber der Natur von seinen Eltern mitgegeben bekommen hat, scheinbar nicht einen Funken......


----------



## Yoshi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Günther Wallraff war / ist ja selbst der größte Hirni überhaupt, also von daher.......
Aber egal, bleiben wir lieber beim Thema...................


----------



## Gardenfly (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Letzte Jahr hatten die Bildzeitung gegen eine Anglerin gewettert,die einen Wels in Spanien nicht getötet hat |uhoh:

Jahre vorher haben die Kopfprämien auf Wels ausgesetzt die im Zwischahner Meer Kinder und Hunde fressen.

Wer weis, vielleicht ist die Babywelsschwemme einiger Flüsse von Bildredakteuren besetzt, damit die im Sommer was berichten können.


----------



## Dart (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



Lucius schrieb:


> Ich finde es komisch zu sagen, man soll sich nicht aufregen , es gäbe ja genug Jungwelse...
> Da hat jemand den eig. Punkt nicht verstanden, es geht hier nicht um den erhalt einer Population sondern schlichtweg um Tierquälerei....
> Und wer sowas aus Spass macht ist in meinen Augen Krank, und das im eig. Sinne, denn hier funktioniert schlichtweg eine moralische Grenze die wir eig. als Teil unseres Ökosystem innehaben sollten, überhaupt nicht.


Sehe ich ganz genau so, das ist richtig krank, reiht sich nahtlos in die Liste von Patienten ein, die Pferde auf der Koppel vergiften, oder Gullideckel von Autobahnbrücken werfen. |evil:
Den Wahrheitsgehalt des Zeitungsartikel kann ich eh nicht prüfen.


----------



## paumy (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> interlektuell



   entspannt euch Jungs….|wavey:
  Da bin ich wohl einigen Bildlesern auf den Schlipps getreten – I am so sorry! 
  Aber  macht euch um meinen Intellekt mal keine Sorgen. Als Student einer elitären Universität sollte dieser schon passen, wie er vorhanden ist…..
   Ja ich lese auch ab und an die BILD, weiß die Artikel aber mit Vorsicht zugeniesen, auf nichts anderes wollte ich hinweißen.
*PS: Wenn ihr einen RS-Fehler findet – entspannen man könnte sich ja eventuell auch mal mittels 10-Finger vertippen!#q*


----------



## sepia (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



paumy schrieb:


> Aber  macht euch um meinen Intellekt mal keine Sorgen. Als Student einer elitären Universität sollte dieser schon passen, wie er vorhanden ist…..



Ich hab auch studiert, aber das ist peinlich es so raushängen zu lassen. Naja Brainwashing an den "achso elitären" Unis :v. Ist aber auch schon länger bekannt.


----------



## paumy (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



sepia schrieb:


> Ich hab auch studiert, aber das ist peinlich es so raushängen zu lassen. Naja Brainwashing an den "achso elitären" Unis :v. Ist aber auch schon länger bekannt.




Ein gefundes Fressen,  daher deine Antwort, da geb ich dir recht, hätte genauso darauf geanwortet #6 Und nun Urlaub oder von der Wirtschaftskriese getroffen??? |uhoh:

lassen wir das off-Topic-Thema ruhen....

Fakt: Der Arme Wels, ich denke er wird es aber überleben!


----------



## chivas (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



paumy schrieb:


> auf nichts anderes wollte ich hinweißen.



was wolltest du weiß anmalen?



paumy schrieb:


> *PS: Wenn ihr einen RS-Fehler findet – entspannen man könnte sich ja eventuell auch mal mittels 10-Finger vertippen!#q*



einen ist gut xD.

naja, spaß beiseite - hier gibt es angler, die liegen mit der harpune im kanal oder auch in einem see und warten auf die großen fische. dafür gibt es augenzeugen. ob die bild-story stimmt oder nicht - fakt ist, es gibt "harpunen-jäger" und fakt ist auch, der wels ist verletzt. von daher ist die kombination von beidem jedenfalls vorstellbar und im politikerjargon zu sprechen "auf das schärfste zu verurteilen". die formulierung ist leider derart widersinnig, da eben nichts und niemand verurteilt wird, dass es eben leider nur polemik ist. wie so vieles. schade


----------



## Yoshi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

_Da bin ich wohl einigen Bildlesern auf den Schlipps getreten – I am so sorry_! 

Musst dich nicht entschuldigen, dass du dir selbst auf den Schlips getreten bist. Kommt in den besten Familien vor....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



Lucius schrieb:


> Ich finde es komisch zu sagen, man soll sich nicht aufregen , es gäbe ja genug Jungwelse...
> Da hat jemand den eig. Punkt nicht verstanden, es geht hier nicht um den erhalt einer Population sondern schlichtweg um Tierquälerei....





Eventuell falsch rübergekommen:
Ich meinte nicht, dass man sich nicht drüber aufregen solle, WEIL es genügend Jungwelse gibt, sondern die Tatsache, dass mit den Jungwelsen oftmals genauso krass umgegangen wird. Einige Male musste ich mit ansehen, wie frisch gefangene Minis im Busch landeten, um das Gewässer "wallerfrei" zu bekommen. Abgeschlagen wurden die Welse nicht immer....
Auch ein solches Verhalten ist Tierquälerei, nur nicht ganz so martialisch angehaucht wie der harpunierte Riesenwels.


----------



## Dart (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Nur mal zum nachdenken und lesen (wollen?)
Der TE hat doch bereits geschrieben, das er es auch aus anderer Quelle bestätigt bekommen hat


schadstoff schrieb:


> Das stand nicht nur in der Bild und zudem ist ein Bekannter von mir in dem verein der dieses Gewässer bewirtschaftet und so hab ich es aus erster Hand erfahren !
> Also nix Sommerloch
> 
> |wavey:


Ich könnte da natürlich argwöhnisch behaupten, das stimmt alles nicht......macht das Sinn?
Dann müsste ich ja jede Meldung in Frage stellen, und würde den TE als Lügner oder Wichtigtuer bezichtigen.|evil:
Warum sollte ich das machen?
Bis denne, Reiner


----------



## dodo12 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

@bobbl

Ich habe nicht übertrieben, das ist einfach meine Meinung!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



paumy schrieb:


> wie soll ich sagen, es ist allgemein bekannt das die Bildzeitung oft Sachverhaltet ein wenig verdreht, überskandalisiert und interlektuell wohl einer der schwächsten Zeitungen in Deutschland ist. z.B. kein Vergleich mit FAZ oder SDZ
> 
> wenn man Sie überhaupt Zeitung nennen darf.....


Alter Schwede, das ist hart, besonders für einen Studenten an einer elitären Bildungseinrichtung. Klippschule?


----------



## goeddoek (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Na Jungs - habt ihr auch so mit der Hitze zu tun ? 

Spannend finde ich, dass der Taucher sofort eine Harpunenverletzung erkennt. Anhand des Fotos würde ich mir das nicht zutrauen


----------



## paumy (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, das ist hart, besonders für einen Studenten an einer elitären Bildungseinrichtung. Klippschule?



ist Recht #6


----------



## welsstipper (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

ob nun war oder nicht, egal wie alt der bengel ist, für mich gehört im mit einer harpune in der ar... geschossen und dan mal schauen ob wie sich seine entzündung entfalltet !!! außerdem sind harpunen eigendlich waffen ? also braucht man dafür nicht in deutschland einen waffenschein oder sonstiges ? sonst braucht man ja sogar auf der toilette einen schein (servaice ) oder wie die heißen auf den autobahnen diese automaten bei den toiletten wo man dan durch ein drehkreuz gehen muß. 

verstehe das nicht. wen er erst 14 ist oder war dan muß er ja irgendwo das ding her haben und demjenigen sollte man auch gleich das handwerk legen !!!


----------



## Stachelritter86 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

@ Dodo12: Man mag ja denken, was man will und kann sich auch öffentlich dazu bekennen bzw. seine Meinung, so wie Du, äußern.
Aber man sollte sich auch der Tragweite und des Inhalts seiner Aussage bewusst sein. Jemandem den Tod zu wünschen ist nicht nur moralisch und ethisch verwerflich, es widerspricht auch der Freiheitlich-Demokratischen Grundordnung und des Rechtssystems der Bundesrepublik Deutschland. Ich erklär mir Deine Äusserung mit deinem Alter - mit der Zeit wirst Du auch die Einsicht erhalten und den Zugang zu einem Denken, das solchen Äußerungen entgegensteht und sie sinnvoll entkräftet.

Ich würd mich nicht mehr zu solchen polemischen Äußerungen hinreißen lassen, dass kann Dir ganz schnell im Mund umgedreht werden... Man bedenke nur, seit wann die Todesstrafe in Deutschland abgeschafft wurde, dass ist noch gar nicht so lange her und dafür musste ein globaler Krieg geführt werden. 

Zum Thema: Ich würd auf den Wahrheitsgehalt und den Recherchewert eines Bild-Artikels wirklich nichts geben. Der Walli hat ne Verletzung - obs ne Harpune war, kann nicht bewiesen werden. Vielmehr scheint es mir das jährliche Sommerloch zu sein, dass mit spektakulären Fisch-Meldungen gefüllt werden soll. 

Wenn sich jemand hier wirklich intensiv mit Medienwirkung/Meinungsbildung/Realität auseinandersetzt, wird sehr schnell feststellbar sein, dass Bild DIE meistverkaufte deutsche Zeitung ist, die maßgeblich zur Konstitution einer öffentlichen und individuellen Meinung beiträgt. Dass es jedoch auch weit informativere und "bessere" Zeitungen gibt, ist ebenfalls hinlänglich bekannt. Jeder soll diejenige lesen, die ihm gefällt. Mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen. Und zum Nachteil der Bild-Zeitung gehört nun mal die Kritik an ihr selbst. 

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Lucius (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Günther Wallraff war / ist ja selbst der größte Hirni überhaupt, also von daher.......
> Aber egal, bleiben wir lieber beim Thema...................




Wie hast du dir denn deine Meinung über ihn ge"bild"et!?

Mag er auch in deinen Augen ein Hirni sein, er hat aber schon in einigen Bereichen unserer Gesellschaft Missstände auf sehr eindringliche Art aufgedeckt und das mit der sehr direkten, journalistischen Methode der Selbsterfahrung....

Hirni hin oder her, das schmälert die Erkenntnisse über z.B. Bild ja in keinster Weise, oder!?

Insofern ist dein Beitrag zu diesem Thema etwas verfehlt...


----------



## Ulli3D (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



welsstipper schrieb:


> ob nun war oder nicht, egal wie alt der bengel ist, für mich gehört im mit einer harpune in der ar... geschossen ...
> 
> verstehe das nicht. wen er erst 14 ist oder war dan muß er ja irgendwo das ding her haben und demjenigen sollte man auch gleich das handwerk legen !!!



So etwas nennt man dann wohl "stille Post"


----------



## Lucius (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Man bedenke nur, seit wann die Todesstrafe in Deutschland abgeschafft wurde, dass ist noch gar nicht so lange her und dafür musste ein globaler Krieg geführt werden.




Wir hier in Hessen habens ja noch nicht geschafft die Todesstrafe abzuschaffen.......


----------



## Yoshi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



Lucius schrieb:


> Wie hast du dir denn deine Meinung über ihn ge"bild"et!?
> 
> Mag er auch in deinen Augen ein Hirni sein, er hat aber schon in einigen Bereichen unserer Gesellschaft Missstände auf sehr eindringliche Art aufgedeckt und das mit der sehr direkten, journalistischen Methode der Selbsterfahrung....
> 
> ...



Wessen Erkenntnisse meinst du ?


----------



## Stachelritter86 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



Lucius schrieb:


> Wir hier in Hessen habens ja noch nicht geschafft die Todesstrafe abzuschaffen.......



Ich habs doch gewusst - Einer ist immer aus Hessen/bzw. weiss über den Sachverhalt Bescheid. 

Ich wollts schon in Klammern setzen, ABER---> es geht ja um Deutschland . Nein, Schmarrn!

Es ist prinzipiell richtig, dass in Hessen die Todesstrafe noch im Landesgesetz verankert ist, aber wie wir ja alle wissen: Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht!

beste Grüße und Respekt für die scharfe Beobachtung!

Markus


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Na, dann verbinden wir doch mal eure Reizthemen :

Die Todesstrafe wurde schon einmal durch die Bild vollzogen, als deren MA einen Schüler in den Tod getrieben haben .
(die Älteren unter uns erinnern sich)

So, und nu fröhliches Gekloppe....

Uli


----------



## dodo12 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Ja, Entschuldigung, ich habe es vielleicht "etwas" übertrieben.
Ich meine es ja auch nur so als Spruch, ich möchte und würde es auch niemals in die Tat umsetzten, was ich da gesagt habe. Das war einfach nur so dahergesagt. 
Entschudigung aber für die falsche Ausdrucksweise! 
Petri Heil!


----------



## Yoshi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Na, dann verbinden wir doch mal eure Reizthemen :
> 
> Die Todesstrafe wurde schon einmal durch die Bild vollzogen, als deren MA einen Schüler in den Tod getrieben haben .
> (die Älteren unter uns erinnern sich)
> ...



Na wenn du uns schon anstachelst, dann halt wenigstens auch dein Kinn hin......:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Um es zu veranschaulichen nochmal ein Bild-Zitat aus einem anderen Zusammenhang: "Tollwütiger Hund beißt Frau Brustkrebs heraus"!


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



paumy schrieb:


> entspannt euch Jungs….|wavey:
> Da bin ich wohl einigen Bildlesern auf den Schlipps getreten – I am so sorry!
> Aber  macht euch um meinen Intellekt mal keine Sorgen. Als Student einer elitären Universität sollte dieser schon passen, wie er vorhanden ist…..
> Ja ich lese auch ab und an die BILD, weiß die Artikel aber mit Vorsicht zugeniesen, auf nichts anderes wollte ich hinweißen.
> *PS: Wenn ihr einen RS-Fehler findet – entspannen man könnte sich ja eventuell auch mal mittels 10-Finger vertippen!#q*



Deutsche Rechtschreibung war dort offensichtlich weder Lehrfach noch Zugangsvoraussetzung!

*grins*

...ich war nur auf der Uni-Köln und hab´ nur Jura studiert - also bin ich leider kein Ex-Elite-Student, zeige dafür aber nicht mit dem Finger auf andere!

*grins-again*

Ernie


----------



## Student (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Hi! Ein neuer Fall, bei dem der Wels an den Wunden (Ein- und Austritt!) verendet ist:

http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2163/artid/10671366


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Sowas ist echt richtig arschig!

Auch die Aalschnüre, die leider viele illegal legen, kotzen mich an!

Ich entferne alle, die mir beim angeln in die Finger geraten und entsorge sie!

Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte, dann würde ich mich gerne mal in "Camouflage" in der Nähe der Aalschnüre auf die Lauer legen und warten, bis derjenige kommt, der die illegalen Schnüre auslegt & dann seine Beute holen will!

...dem würde ich dann höflich q)erklären, was falsch an seiner "Angelmethode" ist - und glaubt mir, er würde es sicher verstehen und danach niiiieeeeeee wieder tun! #q

Ernie


----------



## Dart (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...ich war nur auf der Uni-Köln und hab´ nur Jura studiert


 


ernie1973 schrieb:


> ... ...dem würde ich dann höflich q)erklären, was falsch an seiner "Angelmethode" ist - und glaubt mir, er würde es sicher verstehen und danach niiiieeeeeee wieder tun! #q


 
Hehe Ernie
Du wirst doch als Jurist hoffentlich kein Potenzial zur Selbstjustiz haben.|bigeyes:q


----------



## TRANSformator (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Sowas ist echt richtig arschig!
> 
> Auch die Aalschnüre, die leider viele illegal legen, kotzen mich an!
> 
> ...



Da das Töten von Fischen mit Harpunen etc. in Deutschland verboten ist und es sich dabei um eine Straftat handelt, ist das natürlich eine Sauerei und gehört bestraft.

Zu der Sache mit den Aalschnüren:
Ich lege keine Aalschnüre aus, weil ich daran kein Interesse habe. Illegal ausgelegte Schnüre sind natürlich den Gesetzen entsprechend zu behandeln. Du kannst diese Handlung veranlassen, aber sicherlich nicht selbst durchführen.

Wenn die Leine sogar legal ist, wie z.B. hier bei mir (in meinem Erlaubnisschein steht das klar drin), machst du dich sogar strafbar. Ganz zu Schweigen von deinem "auf die Lauer legen und ihm dann erklären...". Du drückst dich da sehr unklar aus, solltest dir aber bewusst sein, dass derjenige dich auch erwischen könnte, wenn du die Leine beschädigst bzw. stiehlst.
Solltest du ihn dann noch angreifen (dein Satz lässt darauf schließen), musst du damit rechnen, dass derjenige dir bei der Verteidigung den Arsch bis zum Genick aufreißt.....und so ein "Maurerdekolltee" im Nacken ist sicherlich nicht schön anzuschauen. Da hilft dir dein Beruf dann auch nicht unbedingt weiter....

Sehr dünnes Eis, auf dem du dich da bewegst, das kann gewaltig in die Hose gehen.

Gruß


----------



## ShoXZ (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

nun muss ich auch mal meinen senf dazu geben|rolleyes


1.An einem abgerissenen drilling im schlund findet der fisch sicher keinen angenehmeren tod als von nem harpunenpfeil

2.ja es ist eine sauerei das die gesetzlage misachtet wurde und das tier qualvoll verendete


ABER :

TUT MIR EINEN GEFALLEN UND SPIELT EUCH HIER NICHT ALS SCHOCKIERTE WOHLTÄTER AUF!!!!!!!!!!!

WIR ALLE JAGEN UND TÖTEN FISCHE!!!!!!

UND JEDEM VON EUCH SIND SCHON WELCHE ABGERISSEN !!!!

HABT IHR DA AUCH SO N WIND DRUM GEMACHT VON WEGEN TIERFREUNDE??????????

ICH GLAUB MA EHER NICH!!!!!!

denkt ma drüber nach 

gruß billow#h


----------



## Dart (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



billow schrieb:


> TUT MIR EINEN GEFALLEN UND SPIELT EUCH HIER NICHT ALS SCHOCKIERTE WOHLTÄTER AUF!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WIR ALLE JAGEN UND TÖTEN FISCHE!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen...permanente Großschreibung gilt  im Internet and deren Foren als unhöflich, eine Form des "Anschreien", du hast das sicherlich nicht so gemeint.


----------



## Prinzchen (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Ein Einzelfall scheint das mit dem Harpunieren von Welsen aber nicht zu sein!

Heute bei uns in der Reginalzeitung (Braunschweiger Zeitung):

http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2163/artid/10671366

Ich hoffe, das klappt mt dem link...

Petri und ne straffe Schnur,
Prinzchen


----------



## ShoXZ (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

sry ich wollt nich schreien #t

dachte so prägts sich besser ein |bla:


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Mehr Bildzeitung lesen oder Hartz4-TV schaunen, Jungs!


----------



## goeddoek (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Mehr Bildzeitung lesen oder Hartz4-TV schaunen, Jungs!




Vor allem immer schön an die Netiquette denken, nääch ?


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Da das Töten von Fischen mit Harpunen etc. in Deutschland verboten ist und es sich dabei um eine Straftat handelt, ist das natürlich eine Sauerei und gehört bestraft.
> 
> Zu der Sache mit den Aalschnüren:
> Ich lege keine Aalschnüre aus, weil ich daran kein Interesse habe. Illegal ausgelegte Schnüre sind natürlich den Gesetzen entsprechend zu behandeln. Du kannst diese Handlung veranlassen, aber sicherlich nicht selbst durchführen.
> ...


 
1. An meiner Vereins-Talsperre gibt es *keine* legalen Aalschnüre - die sind allesamt von Schwarzanglern oder "bösen" Vereinsmitgliedern (man weiß ja nie - schwarze Schafe gibt es überall!), die den Hals nicht voll kriegen.

2. Nein, ich muß es nicht "veranlassen" die Schnur zu entfernen, sondern mache es direkt selbst.
Ein Eigentumsrecht besteht zwar u.U. noch theoretisch, aber wollen wir mal ehrlich sein, der "Ausleger" wird mich wohl kaum auf den Materialpreis verklagen, da er damit seine Straftat aktenkundig zugeben müßte & würde, um von mir die ca. 1-2 € für Schnur & Haken zivielrechtlich zu bekommen.
...tut er es doch, dann erstatte ich ihm den Materialpreis gerne - obwohl es dazu schon nicht kommen würde, da ich zumindest über § 228 BGB bzw. § 34 StGB gerechtfertigt wäre, weswegen ich auch keine Sachbeschädigung mit strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen zu befürchten hätte.
Zudem denke ich an eine Form der quasi-Derelektion, wenn die betroffene Sache dergestalt zu einer Straftat mißbraucht wird - allenfalls eine Beweissicherung sollte erfolgen, samt Übergabe & Anzeige der Entfernung bei der Polizei & / oder dem Vereinsvorstand!

3. Ja, so jemanden würde ich gerne mal einen Denkzettel verpassen - dabei überlasse ich es Deiner Phantasie, WIE ich das genau machen würde...aber er wäre danach sicher auf dem Pfad der Tugend!

4. Strafverteidigung ist mein Neigungsschwerpunkt und wie ich es anstelle, das ich sauber bleibe, das ist dann alleine mein süßes Geheimnis! *grins*

5. Wer höchstens Halbwissen hat & hier solche Töne anschlägt, wie Du es machst, der bewegt sich auf dünnem Eis - sonst niemand!

Wolltest Du mir jetzt einfach mal Kontra geben, oder warum versuchst Du hier mich so zu Schulmeistern?

Geh´ lieber angeln !!!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



Dart schrieb:


> Hehe Ernie
> Du wirst doch als Jurist hoffentlich kein Potenzial zur Selbstjustiz haben.|bigeyes:q


 
Ich kenne keinen Jurist, der dieses Potenzial nicht zumindest mal temporär im Laufe seiner Arbeit kurz verspürt oder schonmal verspürt hat!

...wir haben da manchmal mit Sachen zu tun, die glaubt einem kein Mensch - es gibt einfach nichts, was es nicht gibt und es gibt vieles, dass es nicht geben sollte! (da sind Aalschnüre in der Relation dann wirklich nur ein kleines Übel!).


Ernie


----------



## Locke4865 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> 2. Nein, ich muß es nicht "veranlassen" die Schnur zu entfernen, sondern mache es direkt selbst.
> Ernie


 
und was erzählst du dem Fischereiaufseher der da evtl. dazukommt 
mit der Aalschnur in der Hand und evtl. mehreren Aalen? 

denkemal das gibt eine Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei bzw Fischdiebstahl


----------



## Stachelritter86 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> 5. Wer höchstens Halbwissen hat & hier solche Töne anschlägt, wie Du es machst, der bewegt sich auf dünnem Eis - sonst niemand!
> 
> Wolltest Du mir jetzt einfach mal Kontra geben, oder warum versuchst Du hier mich so zu Schulmeistern?



Transformator, nicht gegen Dich persönlich, bitte versteh mich nicht falsch, aber gerade in letzter Zeit lässt Du Dir das o.g. wirklich ein wenig offensichtlich "raushängen". 

Schalten wir doch alle nen Gang zurück, ist besser fürs Klima und schont die Nerven. Außerdem sollte man bei dem Bombenwetter doch lieber am Wasser sein und nicht in der Bude sitzen und sich im AB zoffen!

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Stachelritter86 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> und was erzählst du dem Fischereiaufseher der da evtl. dazukommt
> mit der Aalschnur in der Hand und evtl. mehreren Aalen?
> 
> denkemal das gibt eine Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei bzw Fischdiebstahl



Naja, das kommt wohl dann drauf an, wie der Fischereiaufseher das persönlich bewertet. Ich geb daher Legschnüre, die ich gefunden habe, bei Fischereiaufsehern oder beim Vereinsheim ab. 
Daher kennen mich die Aufseher und wissen Bescheid, falls ich mal mit nem Schnurknäuel mit 10 Haken dran durch die Pampa stapfe. 

Wenn Ernie also dafür bekannt ist, solche illegalen Montagen zu entfernen, er vielleicht im Vorfeld Bescheid sagt und die Sache an offizieller Stelle abklärt oder glaubhaft versichern kann, dass er die Montagen nur entfernt hat, dann dürfte das kein Problem sein. 

Die meisten Fischereiaufseher sind auch nur Menschen, mit denen man z.T. auch ganz vernünftig reden kann. Natürlich gibts da auch negative Ausnahmen.

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Silurid666 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

derjenige hat sich vermutlich zuviel von diesen videos angeschaut:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5P2PkPamSY&feature=related


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> und was erzählst du dem Fischereiaufseher der da evtl. dazukommt
> mit der Aalschnur in der Hand und evtl. mehreren Aalen?
> 
> denkemal das gibt eine Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei bzw Fischdiebstahl


 

@ Locke:

Prinzipiell hast Du recht - das *könnte* anderenorts für manchen schon dumm aussehen - da ich die Schnüre aber direkt "kappe" und zerschneide dürfte alles klar sein (es hing´ übrigens kurioserweise noch kein Aal dran - und alleine in den letzten 2 Jahren habe ich ca. 15 Schnüre "entsorgt", wobei lediglich einige Weißfische und eine stattliche Schleie tot an den Haken hingen!).

1. Kennen die das Problem bei uns selber und freuen sich über Hilfe. (und wissen aus der Vergangenheit von der Entfernung dieser Schnüre durch mich, da ich dies regelmäßig mitteilte!).

2. Suchen auch die öfters bei mir rechtlichen Rat und kennen meine Meinung zu dem Thema & wissen, wie ich da "ticke".

3. Sind das teilweise Kollegen, mit denen ich nachts zusammen ansitze, weswegen sich diese Frage de facto nicht stellt.

Der Verein hat zwar etwa 400 Mitglieder, aber die kennen ihre "Pappenheimer" - ist halt´ auf dem Land und da ich seit der Jugendgruppe bereits dem Verein angehöre und das "Aalschnur-Problem" durchaus bekannt ist (im Grunde auch zu 95 % die Täter - aber das gehört hier nicht hin - man müßte sie halt´ mal "in flagranti" erwischen, um das öffentlich zu posten!!!) wird meine Hilfe dort geschätzt!

Würde ich nicht in Köln wohnen, dann würde ich dort an der Talsperre selbst mit bei der Fischereiaufsicht helfen - das lohnt aber nicht, da ich zu selten dort bin - weswegen ich z.Zt. in Köln eine "Bewerbung" am laufen habe, die von der Rheinfischereigenossenschaft befürwortet wurde, bei der sich die Behörde allerdings so viel Zeit läßt, dass ich mich hier vermutlich nur auf´s angeln am Rhein beschränken werde, was auch deutlich entspannter ist! 

Ernie


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

@ Ernie
Was war an dem, was ich geschrieben habe nicht korrekt?

Ob du als Jurist in der Lage bist, dich mit geschickten Schachzügen aus irgendwelchen Situationen herauszuwinden, interessiert doch garnicht. Das ist toll für dich, da kann man sich ja ne ganze Menge erlauben, für was andere "normale" Menschen bestraft werden würden.
Es ging mir auch nicht ums Belehren, ich wollte nur mal sagen, wie es ist.

Über die Funktion solcher Leinen brauchen wir uns nicht zu unterhalten, da sind wir uns einig. Auch ich mag diese Dinger nicht und wäre für ein Verbot.
Moralisch sehe ich deine Tat sogar als sinnvoll und finde es in Ordnung (ganz egal, ob die Leine legal oder illegal ist).

Du beziehst dich mit deinen Paragraphen auf illegale Legeschnüre, wie sie bei dir in der Gegend zu finden sind. Das diese entfernt werden müssen, da sind wir uns auch einig, Dennoch bin ich nicht so überzeugt davon, dass du dazu berechtigt bist. Deine Paragraphen, mit denen du dich auf der sicheren Seite glaubst, sagen für mich nicht viel aus. In beiden geht es um die Begehung einer Tat zur Abwendung der Gefahr von sich selbst oder anderen. Da sich diese Paragarphen meiner Meinung nach nur auf Menschen beziehen, sind Fische da außen vor. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, inwiefern du oder andere durch diese Legeschnüre gefährdet werden. Wenn da nun eine Gefährdung nachgewiesen werden kann (irgendwas findet sich bestimmt), kannst du dich auf den Paragraphen berufen. Das müsste letztlich geklärt werden. Es geht mir dabei nur um die Theorie.....sicher gibts Schlupflöcher, die Leute wie du zu benutzen wissen (das möchte ich aber vernachlässigen).

Der Rest meines Postings bezog sich auf legale Schnüre. Da sie bei dir nicht legal sind, gilt das erstmal für dich nicht. Ich habe ausgeführt, was passieren würde, wenn du genau wie eben beschrieben bei legal ausgelegten Schnüren handeln würdest.
Was war daran falsch? Ich dürfte hier theoretisch legal solche Schnüre auslegen, wenn du dich daran dann illegal zu schaffen machst oder den legalen Ausleger gar angreifst, bist du doch der Straftäter oder sehe ich das falsch. Womit möchtest du das rechtfertigen? Mag sein, dass du als Jurist da Mittel und Wege oder auch persönliche Beziehungen hast, um straffrei aus der Sache zu kommen, aber darum geht es nicht. Wenn diese Schnüre erlaubt sind und der Ausleger sich damit nicht strafbar macht, hat jeder Unbefugte seine Finger davon zu lassen.
Mal ein anderes Beispielen als Pendant zu *legalen* Legeschnüren:
Du sitz völlig legal am Wasser und bist am Angeln. Dabei verstößt du gegen kein dort geltendes Gesetz. Jetzt kommt da ein Tierschützer vorbei, befindet dich als Tierquäler und findet dein handeln damit beschissen. Er bricht über dem Knie deine Angelruten kaputt und will dich mit einer ordentlichen tracht Prügel auf den "richtigen" Weg helfen. Wer ist da jetzt im Recht?

Vor dem Gesetz sollten alle gleich sein, ganz egal, ob Jurist oder armer Metaller. Bestraft sollte der werden, der gegen geltende Gesetze verstoßen hat. Solltest du das anders sehen (darauf lassen deine bisherigen Ausführungenschließen), zeigst du damit, dass unser "Rechtsstaat" wohl doch nur eine aussagelose Verarsche ist.

Mal eine ganz direkt Frage, um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen:
Handelst du so nur bei illegalen Legeschnüren oder würdest du genauso hier bei mir in der Gegend handeln, wenn dort das Auslegen erlaubt wäre und es sich dabei also um eine legale Schnur handelt?

Gruß


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Transformator, nicht gegen Dich persönlich, bitte versteh mich nicht falsch, aber gerade in letzter Zeit lässt Du Dir das o.g. wirklich ein wenig offensichtlich "raushängen".
> 
> Schalten wir doch alle nen Gang zurück, ist besser fürs Klima und schont die Nerven. Außerdem sollte man bei dem Bombenwetter doch lieber am Wasser sein und nicht in der Bude sitzen und sich im AB zoffen!
> 
> ...



1. Persönlich nehme ich schon mal garnichts, würde ich das in unserer heutigen Gesellschaftsform tun, würde ich wohl nicht mehr glücklich sein.

2. Meinungen sind zum Glück verschieden, nur weil du oder andere nicht meiner Meinung sind, muss die meine nicht unbedingt falsch sein. Genauso wenig muss sie jedoch richtig sein. Unter Umständen ist sie das aber sogar und Leute wie du sehen das einfach nur falsch und halten die Meinung anderer daher für Halbwissen.
Kleines Beispiel:
Vor langer Zeit nahm die Masse der Erdbevölkerung an, dass es sich bei der Erde um eine Scheibe handelt. Wenige waren der Meinung, dass es eine Kugel ist. Diese wenigen wurden verfolgt. Auch heute gibt es täglich ähnliches, heute gilt etwas bei der breiten Masse noch als unumstößlich und morgen ist es genau andersherum.

3. Bei uns ist das Wetter seit Wochen total beschissen. bis auf einige wenige Tage habe ich jedes Mal den Arsch nass bekommen. Auch Gewitter sind beim Angeln nicht unbedingt brauchbar. So siehts auch heute aus.:c

4. Vll liest du dir meine beiden letzen Beiträge hier nochmal durch und versuchst dabei einfach mal deine persönliche, aus anderen Threads resultierende Meinung mir gegenüber auszublenden. Dann versuch doch auch bitte zu beachten, dass ich zwischen legalen und illegalen Schnüren unterscheide. Das ich persönlich etwas gegen diese Schnüre habe, hatte ich ja bereits geschrieben, wenn diese aber legal sind, muss ich mich da zurückhalten, ganz egal, wie sehr sie mir auch ein Dorn im Auge sind.

Gruß


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> @ Ernie
> Was war an dem, was ich geschrieben habe nicht korrekt?
> 
> Ob du als Jurist in der Lage bist, dich mit geschickten Schachzügen aus irgendwelchen Situationen herauszuwinden, interessiert doch garnicht. Das ist toll für dich, da kann man sich ja ne ganze Menge erlauben, für was andere "normale" Menschen bestraft werden würden.
> ...


 
Legale Schnüre finde ich auch ziemlich daneben, wegen der qualvollen Art des Fischfanges bei dieser Methode!

Aber antasten würde ich legale Schnüre natürlich nicht (bin ja nicht dumm!)! -> die gehen mich nichts an - aber ich habe trotzdem eine persönliche Meinung dazu!

Da es bei mir an der Talsperre aber keine legalen Aalschnüre gibt, bleibt es eine theoretische Frage!

Bei den illegalen Aalschnüren finde ich mein Vorgehen korrekt und ädäquat!

Um Dein Bsp. mit dem Tierschützer noch kurz zu kommentieren:

Der Tierschützer würde danach wissen, wie weit die Notwehr reicht und würde es nicht wieder tun!

;O)

Da wäre ich im Recht und glaub´ mir, ich habe gelernt, einen gegenwärtigen rechtswidrigen Angriff gegen mich selbst und meine Rechtsgüter (wie auch das Eigentumsrecht an meinen Angeln) nachhaltig zu verteidigen!
Auch das es bei der Notwehr grds. keine Güterabwägung gibt, würde er spüren!

Grenze dabei wäre für mich nur der Notwehrexzeß!

Zurück zu dem Wels:

Sollte ich so jemandem beim Harpunieren erwischen, dann würde ich auch dem freundlich auf meine aufgeschlossene Art erklären, was daran falsch ist!

Zudem könnte ich ihn nach § 127 StPO festhalten, bis die Polizei eintrifft - sollte er mich angreifen wollen, dann könnte ich mich auch dann in Notwehr verteidigen!

;O)

Dann würde ich die Polizei dazuholen, damit dieser jemand auch juristisch bekommt, was er verdient!

Ernie


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Legale Schnüre finde ich auch ziemlich daneben, wegen der qualvollen Art des Fischfanges bei dieser Methode!
> 
> Aber antasten würde ich legale Schnüre natürlich nicht (bin ja nicht dumm!)! -> die gehen mich nichts an - aber ich habe trotzdem eine persönliche Meinung dazu!
> 
> ...



Dann sind wir uns doch sogar einig, von den Schnüren halten wir dasselbe. Es gab nur ein kleines Missverständniss. Das dünne Eis bezog ich nämlich auf die legalen Schnüre, weil da noch nicht klar war, dass du dich bei legalen Schnüren anders verhältst.

Beim Rest stimme ich dir zu, in Bezug auf § 127 StPO ist das natrülich möglich und soagr sinnvoll. Wenn derjenige dabei noch die Chance zu einer Abreibung bietet, in dem er sich wehrt, um so besser.
Aber auch da würde ich imemr realistisch bleiben, im Zweifel lieber an die eigene Gesundheit und das Leben denken. Irgendwo gibts immer jemanden, der einem gehörig den Arsch versohlen kann.......wenn der einem das Leben aus dem Körper haut etc., bringt einem die anschließende Bestrafung auch nicht mehr viel.


Gruß


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

@ Big ERNIE & TRANSF. Könnt ihr das per Pn oder Telefon klären?

Du solltest bissle entspannen Ernie. Hast du eine Freundin oder Freunde?


----------



## chivas (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> @ Big ERNIE & TRANSF. Könnt ihr das per Pn oder Telefon klären?
> 
> Du solltest bissle entspannen Ernie. Hast du eine Freundin oder Freunde?



wat, wer bist du denn 

ich glaube NICHT, dass es irgend einem angler schaden kann, zu wissen, was er darf und was nicht. viel zu oft wird einfach weggesehen und viel zu selten das völlig ungefährliche mittel gewählt, schlicht die polizei zu rufen.

im übrigen sind natürlich sowohl der schutz vor fischwilderei, tierquälerei etc. als auch vergleichbare dinge geschützte rechtsgüter der allgemeinheit.


----------



## Backfire (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



paumy schrieb:


> entspannt euch Jungs….|wavey:
> Da bin ich wohl einigen Bildlesern auf den Schlipps getreten – I am so sorry!
> Aber  macht euch um meinen Intellekt mal keine Sorgen. Als Student einer elitären Universität sollte dieser schon passen, wie er vorhanden ist…..
> Ja ich lese auch ab und an die BILD, weiß die Artikel aber mit Vorsicht zugeniesen, auf nichts anderes wollte ich hinweißen.
> *PS: Wenn ihr einen RS-Fehler findet – entspannen man könnte sich ja eventuell auch mal mittels 10-Finger vertippen!#q*



"Vorsicht zugeniesen (zu geniessen), auf nichts anderes wollte ich hinweißen (hinweisen)". #6
unsere Elite...:v

on topic: da stimme ich "Dart" mal voll und ganz zu. ich bin kein psychoanalytiker, aber irgendwas läuft bei diesen menschen aus dem ruder. 
leute, die hinterhältig anderen lebewesen schmerzen nur um des leidens der kreatur zufügen, haben irgendwo einen hänger und sollten behandelt werden.
(manchmal hilft auch ne tracht prügel (sorry, bin halt kein elite-student, sondern schlosser)).

mfg Backi


----------



## chivas (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

"bei uns" - also da, wo der wels vom ausgangspost beballert wurde - gibt es durchaus "leute", die auf diese weise beute machen (wollen). da geht es (zum glück ;+) nicht nur darum, den tieren sinnloses leid zuzuführen.


----------



## Backfire (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

ich kenn mich da jetzt nicht so aus. auf welcher rechtlichen grundlage beruht das (harpunenfischen im süßwasser)?


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



Backfire schrieb:


> ich kenn mich da jetzt nicht so aus. auf welcher rechtlichen grundlage beruht das (harpunenfischen im süßwasser)?


 
Gehirn = Online #6


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> @ Big ERNIE & TRANSF. Könnt ihr das per Pn oder Telefon klären?
> 
> Du solltest bissle entspannen Ernie. Hast du eine Freundin oder Freunde?


 
Habe beides und bin ziemlich entspannt!

;O)

Et toi?

E.


----------



## TRANSformator (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> @ Big ERNIE & TRANSF. Könnt ihr das per Pn oder Telefon klären?
> 
> Du solltest bissle entspannen Ernie. Hast du eine Freundin oder Freunde?



Und geklärt ist es auch.........#h.

Gruß


----------



## Dart (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Zurück zu dem Wels:
> 
> Sollte ich so jemandem beim Harpunieren erwischen, dann würde ich auch dem freundlich auf meine aufgeschlossene Art erklären, was daran falsch ist!
> 
> ...


Du wirst ihn ja nicht beim Harpunieren erwischen, es sei denn du bist auch unter Wasser als Taucher unterwegs ( selbst dann müsstest du schon Beweisphotos haben, sonst steht hinterher Aussage gegen Aussage), oder er bringt augenscheinlich seine Beute mit ans Ufer.
Frage: Ist schon das Mitführen der Harpune strafbar (Waffengesetz) ?

Es gehört schon einiges an Zivilcourage dazu, denjenigen zu stellen, und auf Polizei zu warten...wenn sie denn überhaupt mal kommt. Grundsätzlich würde ich von dieser Vorgehensweise dringend abraten, es ist ja offensichtlich das der "Kranke" eine lebensgefährliche Schußwaffe mit sich führt.
Was wär denn ein wirklich moderater Weg um Anzeige zu erstatten?
Photos mit dem Handy machen, vom Taucher mit Harpune und seinem Fahrzeug incl.Kennzeichen?
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## dirk-mann (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



K@rpfen@ngler schrieb:


> Meine fresse das ist ein Lebewesen wie wir auch und es hat auch ein nervensystem (schmerzen). Das kanns ja wohl nicht sein.


  moin 
warum gehst du angeln|kopfkrat

gruß dirk


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



Dart schrieb:


> Du wirst ihn ja nicht beim Harpunieren erwischen, es sei denn du bist auch unter Wasser als Taucher unterwegs ( selbst dann müsstest du schon Beweisphotos haben, sonst steht hinterher Aussage gegen Aussage), oder er bringt augenscheinlich seine Beute mit ans Ufer.
> Frage: Ist schon das Mitführen der Harpune strafbar (Waffengesetz) ?
> 
> Es gehört schon einiges an Zivilcourage dazu, denjenigen zu stellen, und auf Polizei zu warten...wenn sie denn überhaupt mal kommt. Grundsätzlich würde ich von dieser Vorgehensweise dringend abraten, es ist ja offensichtlich das der "Kranke" eine lebensgefährliche Schußwaffe mit sich führt.
> ...


 
Der Wels auf dem Bild war von oben harpuniert - das kann auch durchaus im flachen Wasser vom Ufer oder Boot aus erfolgt sein - evtl. auch mit einem Speer o.ä.!

Es muß also nicht unbedingt ein Taucher gewesen sein!

Zudem gibt es auch für kleines Geld wirklich böse Armbrüste & Pfeil & Bogen zu kaufen, mit denen man vom Boot oder vom Ufer aus ebenfalls viel Mist machen kann!

In dem Artikel steht auch etwas von einem Besenstiel mit Messer dran - vielleicht war es auch nur ein böser Streich von Kindern oder Halbwüchsigen!

Man weiß es nicht!

Photos sind gute Beweismittel - ein KFZ-Kennzeichen ebenfalls!

Nach unserem Waffengesetz ist so ziemlich alles mittlerweile verboten - am lustigsten ist, dass die Polizei oft selber unsicher ist, aufgrund der vielen Änderungen & Verschärfungen der letzten Zeit!

Gas- oder Luftdruckbetriebene Harpunen kannst Du legal in Deutschland garnicht kaufen und besitzen!(dank des Internets allerdings schon über´s Ausland beziehen, zumindest bis der Zoll mal Dein Paket öffnet!).
Feder- oder Gummizugharpunen fallen nach meiner Ansicht ebenfalls unters Waffengesetz - Besitzen darf man sie zwar, aber weder mitführen, noch tragen!
Nach meiner Interpretation unserer länderspezifischen Fischereigesetze ist eine Harpune auch ein fangbereites Fischfanggerät, welches ohnehin niemand ohne Fischereischein in der Nähe eines Gewässers mitführen darf - und mit Fischereischein nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht wegen dem Waffengesetz ebenfalls nicht, es sei denn, der Fischfang mittels Harpune ist ausdrücklich dort erlaubt, *was mir bisher bei KEINEM Gewässer in Deutschland jemals bekannt geworden ist!* (Gott sei dank!).

Bei Einzelfragen müssen die armen Sheriffs immer die Dienststelle anrufen, weil da fast keiner mehr mit entsprechender Sicherheit durchblickt!

Auf jeden Fall ist die Geschichte mit dem Wels eine Sauerei und ich würde mir wünschen, dass man solche "Täter" mal erwischt!

...auf der anderen Seite möchte ich nicht wissen, wieviel "Hobby-Kpt-Ahabs" beim Tauchen in ihren Urlaubsgebieten wie wild mit der Harpune um sich schiessen und dabei auch verletzte Fische zurücklassen!(schon in Südfrankreich kannst Du alles an Harpunen usw. in fast jedem Taucherladen kaufen!!!).


PS:

Geht nur mal in irgendein deutsches Taucherforum und gebt "Harpune" über die Suchfunktion ein - das ist dort in etwa so ein beliebtes Thema, wie hier drin die alte C&R Geschichte und es artet dort regelmäßig auch aus!
Wenn man die Trefferlisten in den Taucherforen zum Begriff "Harpune" sieht, dann will ich garnicht wissen, wo "unsere" "Kapitalen" Fische in manchen Gewässern oft bleiben....!?!

Da kann dann die Hardcore "C&R" Fraktion gegen die Kochtopfangler wettern - wenn die Harpunentaucher die Fische entnehmen, dann gucken wir Angler eh alle nur noch dumm aus der Wäsche!

...vielleicht sind es nicht die Kormorane und die Berufsfischer sondern die TAUCHER, die uns Anglern das Leben bzw. das Fangen so schwer machen???

...wer weiß!?!

Ernie


----------



## Dart (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Der Wels auf dem Bild war von oben harpuniert - das kann auch durchaus im flachen Wasser vom Ufer oder Boot aus erfolgt sein - evtl. auch mit einem Speer o.ä.!
> 
> Es muß also nicht unbedingt ein Taucher gewesen sein!
> 
> ...


Ich hatte die nachträglich eingestellten Links nicht mehr angeklickt, und bin bei dem Beispiel Taucher...von dem ersten Link des TE ausgegangen.
Wär schon gut zu wissen, welche rechtlichen Grundlagen als Maßstab gelten, wenn man jemanden mit Harpune oder ähnlichen Schusswaffen am Gewässer antrifft, egal ob der jetzt aus dem Wasser steigt, im Boot sitzt oder am Ufer rumläuft.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



Dart schrieb:


> Ich hatte die nachträglich eingestellten Links nicht mehr angeklickt, und bin bei dem Beispiel Taucher...von dem ersten Link des TE ausgegangen.
> Wär schon gut zu wissen, welche rechtlichen Grundlagen als Maßstab gelten, wenn man jemanden mit Harpune oder ähnlichen Schusswaffen am Gewässer antrifft, egal ob der jetzt aus dem Wasser steigt, im Boot sitzt oder am Ufer rumläuft.
> Gruss Reiner#h


 
Also, wenn Du jemand auf deutschem Boden mit Harpune in der Öffentlichkeit und außerhalb seines Privatbesitzes rumlaufen siehst, dann kannst (und solltest!) Du sofort die Polizei rufen, denn dann steht schon fest, dass er schon alleine durch das "Bei-sich-Führen" und Tragen der Harpune einen Verstoß gegen das Waffengesetz begeht! 

Die Taucher meinen, sie seien vor Strafe sicher, wenn sie die Harpune ohne den Gummizug bei sich tragen und diesen erst im Wasser montieren (das wird oft in den Taucherforen als "heißer Tipp" gehandelt!) - diese Ansicht teile ich nicht und wenn der Taucher den Gummizug ebenfalls bei sich trägt und mit nur wenigen Handgriffen im Wasser montieren kann, würde ich das gerne mal klären lassen! (...zum Klären bedarf es allerdings erstmal einer Anzeige - also wäre es gut, wenn das mal exemplarisch durchgezogen würde!!!...und warum zur Hölle sollte ein Taucher eine Harpune selbst ohne Gummizug in Deutschland beim Tauchen mit sich führen, wenn er nicht etwas Böses im Schilde führt ???).--->Monster-Fisch-Attacken gibt es doch nur in der Bild-Zeitung, oder?

Wie schwer der Verstoß genau ist, das klären die Sheriffs & der Staatsanwalt dann!

Ernie


----------



## Dart (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Also, wenn Du jemand auf deutschem Boden mit Harpune in der Öffentlichkeit und außerhalb seines Privatbesitzes rumlaufen siehst, dann kannst (und solltest!) Du sofort die Polizei rufen, denn dann steht schon fest, dass er schon alleine durch das "Bei-sich-Führen" und Tragen der Harpune einen Verstoß gegen das Waffengesetz begeht!
> 
> Wie schwer der Verstoß dann genau ist, das klären die Sheriffs dann!
> 
> Ernie


Ok, das ist ne handfeste Aussage, Thx.#6
Vermutlich gilt das dann gleichermaßen für Sportbogen und Armbrust, oder?
Da könnten sich ja auch einige inspiriert fühlen, durch amerik. Webseiten über Bowhunting bzw. Bowfishing.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



Dart schrieb:


> Ok, das ist ne handfeste Aussage, Thx.#6
> Vermutlich gilt das dann gleichermaßen für Sportbogen und Armbrust, oder?
> Da könnten sich ja auch einige inspiriert fühlen, durch amerik. Webseiten über Bowhunting bzw. Bowfishing.
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:


 
Naja - bei Sportbogen oder Armbrust könnte sich ein vereinsmäßig organisierter und registrierter Sportschütze auf dem Weg zum Training / oder zur Schießanlage noch irgendwie rauswinden!

...aber auch da gibt es genaue Regeln zum Transport und die "Sportgeräte" dürfen und sollen nicht schußbereit öffentlich getragen werden!(...in der Nähe eines Gewässers würde ich auch da bei Zweifeln schon die 110 wählen, wenn die Träger damit rumhantieren-kostet nix und die Polizei klärt dann dann!).

...ich erinnere mich an einige Bilder von Schwänen, denen ein Pfeil im Körper steckte!!!...sowas macht mich dann schon rasend!

Ernie


----------



## Dart (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Das Problem wird wohl das erforderliche, schnelle Erscheinen der Polizei bleiben. Evt. könnte man das noch am ehesten beschleunigen, wenn man nur allgemein von einer Person mit schußbereiter Waffe berichtet.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## antonio (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Zitat:

"ich kenn mich da jetzt nicht so aus. auf welcher rechtlichen grundlage beruht das (harpunenfischen im süßwasser)?"

es ist verboten.
in den fischereigesetzen sind verbotene angelmethoden/geräte aufgelistet.

in den meisten steht sinngemäß drin

das angeln/fischen unter verwendung von licht, explosionsmitteln fischspeeren usw. usw. ist nicht erlaubt.

antonio


----------



## flexxxone (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...ich erinnere mich an einige Bilder von Schwänen, denen ein Pfeil im Körper steckte!!!...



nicht nur dieses!
erst letztens erzählte mir unser Wasserwart, dass eine Gruppe Jugendlicher Vollidioten (sowas nennt sich dann Abiturienten :v)
einem Schwan ne Bierpulle ans Hirn gepfeffert haben!

Manchmal sollte niemand mehr ans Wasser gelassen werden...

aber dann dürfen wir auch nich mehr angeln gehen...
es ist zum :c


----------



## chivas (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



flexxxone schrieb:


> Manchmal sollte niemand mehr ans Wasser gelassen werden...



solange es "angler" gibt, die offenbar nur ans wasser gehen, um tiere zu quälen...:



dirk-mann schrieb:


> moin
> warum gehst du angeln|kopfkrat
> 
> gruß dirk



die formulierung von rainer für den polizeiruf ist nicht nur lustig - sie wäre auch sehr praktikabel


----------



## Dart (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



chivas schrieb:


> die formulierung von rainer für den polizeiruf ist nicht nur lustig - sie wäre auch sehr praktikabel


Liebe Leute macht das besser nicht.#d
Das könnte im schlimmsten Fall dazu führen, das innerhalb der nächsten 10 Minuten, in jedem 2. Baum ein Scharfschütze vom SEK hockt.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## schadstoff (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Gibt es auf diesem Gewässer denn motorisierten Bootsverkehr???
> 
> Also manchmal kann auch die Verletzung durch eine Schiffschraube oder einen Jetski ziemlich ähnlich aussehen!
> 
> ...




Nein gibt es nicht ! 

es sind lediglich elekromotor erlaubt !
Und an alle anderen vllt bitte genauer lesen ich schrieb das ich es direkt von dem Verein erfuhr und die Bild sollte nur hier als Quelle für euch dienen und so wie es darin stand habe ich es auch erfahren !


----------



## Khaane (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Harpunen Angriff auf Riesenwels !*

Im Artikel steht, dass die Fischjagd mit Harpunen in Deutschland untersagt ist - Stimmt das, bzw. ist auch die Harpunenjagd im Meer verboten?

Im Süßwasser kann ich die Regelung voll und ganz nachvollziehen, beim Tauchen im Mittelmeer lässt sich mit der Harpune die eine oder andere Dorade für den Grill erbeuten.


----------

